
Hjson, the Human JSON - chris-at
http://hjson.org/
======
NuSkooler
FWIW, I'm using HJSON for ENiGMA½ BBS @ [https://github.com/NuSkooler/enigma-
bbs](https://github.com/NuSkooler/enigma-bbs)

Works great, less human error prone, I can use tabs or spaces, and other
goodies.

~~~
chris-at
Reminds me of Fido :) You should add an in-browser demo page, see
[https://www.ftelnet.ca/demos/basic-demo/](https://www.ftelnet.ca/demos/basic-
demo/)

~~~
NuSkooler
Adding a full login via fTelnet on my site is on my To-Do! Hope to get to it
fairly soon.

